# Stem Length for Urban/Trials...



## Something Clever... (Feb 8, 2005)

I have been riding *urban and trials *for over 2 years . I do not really do any park riding or djing. I have used a 70mm, 90mm, and 100mm Thomson:thumbsup: stem on my bike. I find that the 70mm is too short for trials and the 100mm is too long for urban. I know that stem length is totally up to the individual preference of the rider, but I would like some rider input. The 90mm stem seems just right, but I have always noticed that most urban riders would consider that an insanely long stem:nono: . Or am I wrong? 

Thomson does not make an 80mm stem so that is my main reason for not ever trying anything between the 70mm and 90mm. I am not against trying other companies, it is just that I naturally bought the Thomson variety because that is all I have ever used, they are relatively light, and they are bomb proof...

Please list your *riding style and stem length *so that I might reason buying yet another stem...


----------



## fiddy_ryder (Jun 15, 2005)

urban/dj,, 50mm.. thats about as long as youll see on a urban/dj bike. and yes 90mm is insanely long for that type of riding


----------



## Something Clever... (Feb 8, 2005)

urban maybe... but trials no...

any others ride urban/trials?


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

i run a 35mm for urban/park. it is hard to pedal kick:madman:


----------



## Anshwa (Oct 7, 2005)

I have 60mm on mine. I use it for jumping, urban & I TRY to do some trialsy stuff.


----------

